# International Museum of the Reformation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 22, 2005)

A new musuem opened in Geneva, Switzerland on April 15, 2005 called the International Museum of the Reformation.

Check it out!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2005)

May 17, 2005

Christian Century Magazine 

Reformed museum for the "˜Protestant Rome´

Geneva is known around the world as the birthplace of the Calvinist Reformation, and now the Swiss city that is sometimes called the Protestant Rome has the International Museum of the Reformation for pilgrims and tourists.

The city on the banks of Lake Geneva heretofore had no institution to commemorate a period that altered the course of history in Europe and farther afield.

"œThe museum is a place for history, but above all history that is alive," says the museum´s director, Isabelle GraesslÃ©, an ordained minister.

The permanent exhibition was quietly inaugurated in mid-April"”at a time when the world´s news media blanketed Vatican City with daily coverage of the transition in Catholicism between popes. 

The Protestant museum uses original books, manuscripts, paintings and engravings to trace the history of the Protestant movement, initiated in the city by French theologian John Calvin in the 16th century. 

Alongside artifacts are state-of-the-art interactive and audio-visual displays explaining the turbulent history and ideas of Protestantism up to the present. Its Web site is www.musee-reforme.ch. Geneva today serves as the headquarters for the World Council of Churches, the World Alliance of Reformed Churches and the Lutheran World Federation.

The museum cost 4 million Swiss francs ($3.4 million) to build and launch. It is housed in the "œMaison Mallet," which stands on the site of the former cathedral cloisters in the heart of Geneva´s old town, where citizens of the city adopted the Reformation in 1536.

Visitors can use an audio guide in French, English or German to accompany them through the exhibits. And there are also plans to produce information in other languages, such as Korean. 

There are 400 original objects, including the first French Bible, of 1535, Calvin´s manuscripts, 19th-century historical paintings, and displays about issues such as the spread of Protestant missions around the world, the ordination of women and the contemporary movement for church unity.

A special film was created from archival newsreel footage portraying the role played by some Protestants in the struggle against Nazism in Germany and apartheid in South Africa. "œTo some extent, Protestantism has always swum against the tide," notes GraesslÃ©.

The cost of erecting the museum came from private sources, the principal donation coming from Pictet & Cie, one of the biggest private banks in Switzerland, whose founders included descendants of persecuted French Protestants who fled to Geneva and who started the bank 200 years ago. "“ENI


----------



## Scott (May 11, 2005)

Thanks! You have just justified the trip to Switzerland I have been wanting to take!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2005)

Bon voyage! 

P.S. Can you take me with you?? Pretty please!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2005)

Scott,

You might enjoy checking out this site: Reformation Tours.

Cheers!

P.S. It has a Reformation history quiz too.


----------



## crhoades (May 11, 2005)

Andrew!!! Why do you torture us so? Is this a tour that you have been on?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2005)

No, I haven't been on this tour. It looks fascinating though. Care to help me find a sponsor?? 

My tours of Europe since I became a Christian by God's grace have included Scotland/Ulster/Ireland (in connection with an international Reformed Presbyterian conference, which came with a guided tour of Scottish Covenanter historical sites led by the President of the Scottish Reformation Society) and a trip I took by myself though Germany (which included the Castle Wartburg, Erfurt, Eisenach, Bonn, Berlin, Frankfurt, Dresden and a number of other cities associated with Luther and other German Christians). I've also been to the British Museum and other historical sites in England separately.

I'd love to see more of the Reformation history of Europe in person. Particularly France and Switzerland. It's always fun to cross the pond and, Lord willing, I'll do so again someday with my family.

[Edited on 5-11-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2005)

Here's another tour I would like to take someday...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2005)

Pastor and Author to Lead a Christian-based Tour of Germany, France, and Switzerland in June of 2006 

Travel to Reformation Europe with Seminary Professor, Pastor, Radio Presenter and Author Rev. Chad Foster.

(PRWEB) November 10, 2005 -- Dr. Chad Foster and his wife Tricia will lead Christians on a 10 day tour to enjoy the medieval richness of Germany, the style and cuisine of France, and the wonder (and chocolate) of Switzerland. 

This tour will also enable the Christian to gain an overview of the Reformation with lectures by local experts, learn about key Reformation figures such as Martin Luther, John Calvin, Ulrich Zwingli, John Hus, as well as the Anabaptists, stay overnight in Luther's Augustinian Monastery (subject to availability), take a gentle Rhine cruise past fairytale castles, and marvel at Europe´s highest waterfalls! 

If you are interested in taking this tour please visit the webpage at www.reformationtours.com/site/490868/page/600331 or call Dr. Foster at Immanuel Lutheran Church at (270) 753-6712 for more information.

REV.CHAD FOSTER is an adjunct professor at Trinity College and Seminary and also pastor of Immanuel Lutheran Church in Murray, Kentucky, where he hosts a weekly radio show. In addition to holding a master´s degree from Concordia Seminary and a doctorate from Trinity Theological Seminary in partnership with the University of Liverpool, Dr. Foster has studied abroad at the International Academy of Apologetics, Evangelism, and Human Rights in Strasbourg, France. Dr. Foster also holds membership in the Society of Biblical Literature, the Associates for Biblical Research, the Evangelical Theological Society, and the Evangelical Philosophical Society. 

REFORMATION TOURS,LLC specializes in quality Christian Tours to Europe. The website www.reformationtours.com includes current and sample tours, as well as information about arranging a custom tour for groups. The website also includes a monthly quiz and popular free monthly e-newsletter, featuring articles of interest to travelers and updates on upcoming tours.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2005)

Check out Covenanter Tour.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 23, 2005)

Cool pics also. pics


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Check out Covenanter Tour.



Tour is over. See if they have one next year.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



The website is about the 2006 tour.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



Well what do you know. It says 2006 on it. I am such a bone head sometimes.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2005)

December 2005 Gift Shop Catalogue of the International Museum of the Reformation


----------



## crhoades (Dec 22, 2005)

I knew I should've paid attention in French class!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I knew I should've paid attention in French class!



Oui, c'est vrai!


----------



## cupotea (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow, what a great gift shop!


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Cool pics also. pics



Those pics are pretty cool!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2006)

My cousin visited the Museum recently. He said it was worth visiting despite some ecumenical flaws.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

Geneva museum reforms Calvinist image


----------

